# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  ANILLO MAGNETICO PK 2

## Nik

Alguien puede aportar lo mejor  o lo peor del anillo magnetico pk 2º generacion .....muchas gracias
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2284 :shock:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Justo arriba mismo tienes el buscador para encontrar cosas como esta:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=8807

----------


## pujoman

Bueno, decir que el PK 2, es un poco Mas potente(eso dicen) y evidentemente el link que ha puesto Gonzalo no es Fruto de 1 dia de aburrimiento (lo digo como Iniciador del hilo). Estan Testados, quizas algunos mas dificiles de hacer, otros mas faciles. No hay la explicacion, pero muchas de ellas es evidente si sabemso el gimmick que usamos.

un saludo!

----------


## ganu

Como podreis ver, nik solo tiene 4 mensajes publicados, por lo que dificilmente podrá acceder al link al que os referis. 

Buscando por mi cuenta, no he encontrado ningun post que responda a la pregunta de nik, por ello te recomiendo que recurras a "San Google que estas en la red" y practiques un poco el inglés (toma pareado)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo el inconveniente que le veo es que tendría que estar quitándomelo y poniendomelo todo el rato que voy a estar en el ordenador, a coger el movil... porque te los podrías cargar.

----------


## Marco Antonio

no solo eso Gonzalo, sino.... billetes de metro o tren, tarjetas bancarias, etc....

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

(repetido)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Es verdad, ya me ha pasado varias veces que el billete de metro no funcionaba por llevar el raven en el bolsillo  :?  (entonces me acuerdo de lo que me dijo Mr. mind sobre un post-it :D)

Pero por lo demás es un aparato muy útil. Los mejores usos que tiene, para mi son: La moneda a traves del vaso, a través del cristal y el chop cup sin trucar.

----------


## cuenk

El otro dia fui a tiendamagia y lo vi, y me dio la sensación de que era demasiado grande muy aparatoso. Lo habeis visto, no por foto sinó de forma directa. Nosé si el anterior era más pequeño. Igual la gente se queda un poco mosqueada al verlo no¿?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues yo lo vi en persona y me pareció totalmente normal.

----------


## Goreneko

Esque el que hay en tiendamagia es el tamaño grande.

Yo tengo el de mi tamaño y no queda nada mal, a mis amigos les ha gustado  y ha pasado totalmente desapercibida su mágica cualidad...

Así de paso se van acostumbrando a verlo  :Wink1:

----------


## cuenk

Ah, pensaba que el tamaño era el mismo y lo único que variaba era el diámetro interior.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

El que hay en la vitrina de exposición de la tienda física es de tamaño grande pero tenemos a la venta los 3 tamaños.

----------


## pujoman

os aconsejo que os hagais con 1 anillo = o muy semejante al pk ring que sea normal para el uso diario. Porque el PK ring es delicado, al que hagas un golpe exagerado se rompe. de esta manera evitaries malos tragos, que jode un poco romper  una perla de 40 euros(al principio valia eso)

saludos

----------


## magolek

A ver si me pueden ayudar con alguna cosa:
1.- que hago con el ruido del impacto. 
2.- no consigo mover objetos. Si me acerco mucho, directamente se pega, y si no me acerco lo suficiente, no hay distancia para conseguir mover un objeto. Obviamente hablo de objetos pequeños como cucharillas, clips, etc...

El anillo me llego antes de ayer y  mi opinión es que es un buen artilugio, aunque en algunas ocasiones y según que efecto, resulte un poco evidente cual podría ser el secreto. 

En cuanto a su aspecto físico, es bastante mejor que el primero, más disimulado aunque sigue siendo un "anillón". Si eres una persona que suele llevar anillos seguro que pasará totalmente desapercibido.  

Saludos.

----------


## magolek

no responde Nadiee!!!. 
No les ocurre, a los que tengan el anillo, el mismo problema que describo en el mensaje anterior?? 
Me gustaría algún comentario al respecto. 
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## pujoman

hola, para lo del ruido depende de lo que quieras hacer, es obvio que suena pero tambien hay que decir que llevas un anillo(ya sea magnetico o no) y eso conlleva a que suene. hay que decir que el anillo es muy util para apariciones y desapariciones pero tampoco es su funcionalidad total, mover objetos un poco de imaginacion...jeje si ves que no se mueve el objeto en cuestion...pos añadele un mini iman y veras como rota o se mueve! para el sonido la verdad que no le pongo mucho interes porque suelo descargarlo inmediatamente de hacer la desaparicion por asi mostrar la mano vacia(rollo melting point)

saludos

----------


## Nik

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas ya quite la duda que tenia, sobre todo al decirme que es un poco fragil y que se rompe facilmente,total para loque quiero hacer creo que me sirve un anillo normal con un neodimio,de nuevo gracias a tosssssssss

----------


## Desmond

Bueno yo me lo he comprado (para hacer un juego con cartas magnéticas) y por ahora me va bien, eso si, es bastante ancho creo yo.

----------


## Vladisephi

buenas..... retomo este post..... por que (hace 2 dias ya) compre este magnifico anillo ^__^

Coincide perfectamente con mi estilo y con el estilo de anillos q yo suelo usar (suelo llevar 4 o asi.... asi que uno mas no se nota... y hasta queda bien)

Problemas..... tb me pasa el "Click" que se produce cada vez que se pega algo..... pense en hacer algun truco con guantes puestos... pero igual le da mas sospechas..... asi que descartado.....

y algunas rutinas?? por ahora aprendi a meter la moneda en la botella cerrada, y a parar un reloj.....

una ultima pregunta... como de perjudicial es este efecto para el susodicho reloj?? tenemos en cuenta que no pasara mas de medio minuto o 1 a lo sumo para dar espectacion.

----------


## cuenk

Yo probé con un reloj viejo de estos de propaganda que tenía por casa y se quedó la aguja parada en un punto en el que se mueve pero no avanza, nosé si es por la mala calidad del reloj, pero no lo probaré con uno de otra persona. De todas formas no tenía pensado usarlo para eso.
¡saludos!

----------


## dante

Como aspecto me gusta mucho mas la versión anterior. Pero en ambos formatos no considero al pk ring nada útil para hacer efectos de psicokinesia, siempre que los he usado ha sido conjuntamente con algo que aumente "su poder"

----------


## pujoman

quien tenga acceso al area secreta:

ideas PK ring

por si no lo sabias claro jeje

----------

